# Ayuda para simular compuertas logicas en multisim 11



## Quaint (Feb 26, 2011)

Hola, pues estoy haciendo prácticas con estas compuertas logicas en la escuela y estamos haciendo una practica de pasar de binario a decimal. Me gustaria saber como puedo simular mi función en multisim, ya lo intente y no pude hacer los combinaciones binarias. Me podiran ayudar por favor??.

Adjunto mi archivo, a lo mejor conecte algo mal.
Lo que estaba intentando era conectar los 0 directamente a tierra y los 1 a 5v.

La funcion es:
(A'C') + B + (AC) = a (salida del display)

las entradas son de esta forma en el circuito


C ------
B-------
A------

En alrchivo que adjunto, segun yo las tengo en 0 0 0, y deberia prender "a", pero no lo hace :S.

De antemano gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Quaint (Feb 27, 2011)

ya logre hacerlo con unos ejemplos XD


----------

